# Hasselblad Cameras



## Chris (Dec 14, 2007)

Hasselblad H3D II-39MS Digital Camera Kit







A paltry $43,995.00 for the combo kit.

Holy shit.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would love to have one; but as you pointed out, cost is a MAJOR roadblock. 


But I'm still GASing for one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2007)

Their medium-format cameras are badass.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 14, 2007)

I get a catalog from a place where you could buy a used one, or rent a new one.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd like to see some pictures taken with one that shows why it's worth over 50 times as much as my Rebel.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2007)

It has a gigantass sensor


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 14, 2007)

It has built-in GPS encoder.


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'd like to see some pictures taken with one that shows why it's worth over 50 times as much as my Rebel.



Because it says 'Hasselblad' on it 

I've never seen the digital, but I've used a Hasselblad MF camera a few times (used to work in a photo studio) and while they're very nice, I never understood what made one light-tight box so much different from another


----------



## playstopause (Jan 29, 2008)

> Ultimate DSLR Advantage :
> 
> - Integrated 22, 31 and 39 Mpix capture units with 3&#8221; display
> - Ultra-Focus: integral optimization of digital lens performance
> ...



H3D-II


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'd like to see some pictures taken with one that shows why it's worth over 50 times as much as my Rebel.



Easy. Just look at some of the playboy or fashion photos. 

To sum it up, this camera is *THE* camera for all professionals.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2008)

is that fucking serious? THAT much for a camera?


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> is that fucking serious? THAT much for a camera?



That is not a joke. This camera is THAT expensive, and only the real professionals use it. That's why you hardly ever see people use it, or some people might never have heard of it either.

But this medium format camera is like the industry "standard" for portriats and fashion stuff.


----------

